# Lost Werner paddle on Big T



## h20craker (Jul 9, 2006)

Lost a Werner paddle in Big Thompson on Saturday. It's a breakdown paddle and had poggies on it. If you find it, please call Kyle 72022201638. Thanks


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

The number seems a bit long, might wanna fix that in case it is found....


----------



## yakpolo (May 27, 2004)

May 24 found werner twist bentshaft with red blades, no name
It must have spent some quality time jammed in a rock as it now has a 1.5 inch notch in the shaft. If you want it back call, other wise I will re-glass the shaft for a back up
three-o-three 333-6168


----------



## h20craker (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks freakus. correction. call 7202201638


----------

